# stuck on a non- spoiling salad for this Summer???



## oldschoolbbq (Jul 8, 2012)

This is called "Stan's Texas Caviar" , yes , I plated with the Big "T" Staekhouse in Amarillo.It's not exactly the same but a really good condiment:

"STAN'S TEXAS CAVIAR"

4-cans Blackeyed Peas 

2-cup  Salsa (Pace) your heat selection

1-1/2 cup - Italian Dressing

1 cup each-Chopped Green and yellow Bell peppers ,Onion and Green onion-greens especially

Garlic to taste (for , a lot ; and if you roast it -even better

Cilantro -as you can handle, it's a hit or miss flavor

1 tsp. (to start as it is strong)Cumin

Dash of Sugar for blending the flavors.

S/P to taste

1/4 cup- Lime Juice

* use serrano for your hot , as they give it a better flavor -add then to the batch.

serve with chips or as a condiment or a salad - less risk than potato salad and just as good...

Enjoy and ...


----------



## smokinhusker (Jul 9, 2012)

Sounds pretty darn good! Thanks for the recipe.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 9, 2012)

Sound mighty tasty!...JJ


----------



## wildflower (Jul 9, 2012)

sounds good BUT you've never had MY potato salad


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jul 9, 2012)

I'll bet it's crazy good, however I was trying to give a recipe that doesn't spoil, like a lot of Potato Salads do.

But just for the fun of it, how about a recipe?

Have fun and...


----------



## jirodriguez (Jul 10, 2012)

(heh-heh couldn't resist, it's not often we can do this to one of Stan's posts)

.... and that does sound like a good salad!


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jul 10, 2012)

There ya go, now I don'y go to the Penalty box again...


----------

